# Blaupunkt Class T PA4100 amp!



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I just listed this. Check it out!

Blaupunkt PA4100 Old School Class T 100x4 RMS Amplifier Compact Size | eBay


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

For anyone interested, the auction ends fairly soon and I took the buy it now off. I really hope the amp goes to a good home.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

WTH I`ll start it up.seems to be nice chip amp.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

My brother enjoys his Clarion tripath mono amp, I must say its very efficient.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, whomever bought the amp still hasn't paid for it. It may be going back up for sale in a week or so. Figured I'd give the buyer a few more days before relisting and also wanted to give a heads up in case anyone here is interested in it.


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

I've heard good things about the Tri-Path chip amps. Nearly won a Phase Linear Tri-Path amp last year...


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

very good


----------

